# Injector Pump problem.



## mmoten

To start off my brother in-law owns a DK-45S that is used to mow hay, bail, and load 4x4 round bails. Until now the tractor has been wonderful. No complaints. But recently while doing some fence work the tractor was shut off and would not restart, not getting any fuel. After a new filter still nothing. Loaded that tractor and hauled to mechanic. After some research the injector pump was "bad." Kioti will not sell part's for the pump, just a new pump for $1,2??. Claimed ULSD was to blame and said need to use additive. Opted to send the pump off to a rebuild shop instead. Upon inspection there are 5 gears on the pump, 3 of the 5 had no teeth left. These parts are lubricated by motor oil. Kioti still would not offer any sort of customer satisfaction. Now I worry about where all the metal went. Is this a sign of things to some?


----------



## farmerbudd

You may want to pull the pan & clean it out. There is issues that can come about,if you are not running additives in the older engines. The additives help lube the plungers. water is real bad on these also. As for the gear teeth removed from your pump it could be a combination of things, oil changes, fuel filter changes, pump lube from both , or water in fuel.


----------

